# 'Video game' & brain activity!



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

How interesting!


> quote:*Chronic Fatigue Syndrome Treatment: Neurocognitive Feedback ImmuneSupport.com*05-12-2004 http://www.immunesupport.com/library/bulle...cle.cfm?ID=5664 What looks like a video game actually helps Polly Little fight Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, a mysterious disease that debilitates both body and mind, "I wasn't even able to do simple things like giving a store clerk the right amount of change." The video is actually part of a therapy called Neurocognitive Feedback that works to retrain abnormal brain waves. Researchers like Dr. Myra Preston, a neurophysiologist, believe they are responsible for the memory and focus problems many patients like Polly experience, "It's like a physical therapy exercise program for the brain." The key is a brain map that documents the brain wave irregularities and tracks the progress of the therapy. Dr. Preston patented the mapping method, "The brains of Chronic Fatigue patients look like those of people who are asleep." Patient Judy Noblitt had her map updated, so Dr. Preston could see if the feedback therapy was working. Like many CF patients, Judy quickly gave out and couldn't complete the mental task. It's a symptom common in Chronic Fatigue and one that often leads to misdiagnosis. Judy says, "They say, 'You're depressed. You need to see a psychiatrist. There's nothing really wrong with you.'" But, the abnormal brainwaves on Judy's brain map told a different story. Her sleep waves dominate her brain activity while she's awake, but Preston says the map also shows feedback therapy is helping her sleepy brain stay awake longer, "Overall, Judy's brain is functioning about 40 percent better." Preston notes the map and therapy can't cure the brain wave malfunction, but they can help patients like Judy and Polly gain a better quality of life. Polly agrees, "I've been able to get off quite a few of my medications, and no other treatment that I've done have I been able to do that." Preston says her Chronic Fatigue patients average about 60 one-hour neurocognitive feedback therapy sessions. There is also a home unit available. For more information on Doctor Preston and the neurocognitive biofeedback therapy for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome log onto www.siberimaging.com or call 704-543-0427 [located in South Carolina]. ï¿½ Copyright 2000 - 2004 WorldNow and WISTV (Columbia, SC). All Rights Reserved.


"The brains of Chronic Fatigue patients look like those of people who are asleep." Don't we know it!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is very interesting. It reminds me of something I read not very long ago in my Insomnia Program. It spoke about the different stages of sleep, and the different brain waves during each stage of sleep. For patients who are continually deprived of the slower and bigger brain waves you get during good quality sleep, your brain compensates while you're awake. Doctors call them "minisleeps" - basically your brain goes to sleep for about 5 - 10 seconds, and makes several slow, big brain waves, then wakes back up and goes back to making small fast "awake" brain waves. It mentioned that the longer your sleep is poor, the more "minisleeps" you'll have during the day, and obviously, when your brain "falls asleep" for a minute your performance suffers. Very interesting, and it seems to support this study, and definitely makes sense!Thanks for posting this Susan, it's very interesting!


----------

